# ¿ Por que diseñar pistas con curvas anguladas y no circulares ?



## toniyass (Nov 26, 2014)

Hola a todos, la verdad que no soy ningún erudito de la electrónica, mas bien soy un simple aficionado. Puede que esté preguntando algo evidente para muchos, si alguien me pudiera explicar el por que me haría un gran favor.
Tengo entendido que en altas frecuencias (100 Mhz) podría ser conveniente que no existieran ángulos para evitar reflexiones y ojeando un poquito en google e encontrado imágenes de algunas placas con pistas curvas, ¿cual es la ventaja de hacerlas con curvas y no con ángulos?, ¿donde puedo indagar mas sobre el tema?

Gracias por vuestra atención.


----------



## papirrin (Nov 26, 2014)

> ¿cual es la ventaja de hacerlas con curvas y no con ángulos?, ¿donde puedo indagar mas sobre el tema?



no se donde puedas investigar, pero tengo entendido que en angulos se genera un efecto parasito relacionado con la capacitancia.


----------



## toniyass (Nov 26, 2014)

Muchas gracias por la respuesta, sigo investigando....


----------



## orlamarilla (Nov 26, 2014)

Las pistas en punta actúan como antena. Siempre conviene hacerlas anguladas para evitar ruido en especial si trabajas con pics o en alta frecuencia.


----------



## toniyass (Nov 26, 2014)

Creo que tengo que explicar un poquito mas el por que de esta duda, en Eagle tenemos la opción de dibujar las pistas con cambios de dirección angulados (Imagen 1) o cambios de dirección  curvados (imagen 2), y me pregunto: ¿por que es mas común que se fabriquen placas con los cambios de dirección angulados, siendo que para evitar reflexiones e interferencias es mejor el cambio de dirección curvado? Correjirme si me equivoco.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Nov 26, 2014)

Las esquinas y pistas redondeadas o "anguladas" están bien, las que NO están bien son las pistas a 90°

Esas sí que se comportan como antenas, si tus pistas están a 45° y luego a 45° para hacer el giro de 90° está correcto y son las más comunes, los trazos a 45° (1.BPM).

El porqué es más común ver placas con pistas a 45° ha de ser porque casi todos los programas de diseño te ofrecen las pistas a 45° y 90° y no redondeadas y supongo yo que por estética, aunque no sabría darte una buena respuesta de eso.

Salu2!


----------



## toniyass (Nov 26, 2014)

Muchas gracias por la respuesta, la verdad que tiene lógica el que sea por estética o por los programas de diseño, llevo ya unas horas buscando sobre el tema y la verdad que no tengo de momento ninguna respuesta mejor...
(si para quien lo este pensando soy muy cabezón cuando me da por algo, jajaja)


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 26, 2014)

toniyass dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la respuesta, la verdad que tiene lógica el que sea por estética o por los programas de diseño, llevo ya unas horas buscando sobre el tema y la verdad que no tengo de momento ninguna respuesta mejor...
> (si para quien lo este pensando soy muy cabezón cuando me da por algo, jajaja)



 es por estética.
Es para evitar y/o distribuir capacitancias e inductancias parásitas minimizando su efecto.
Incluso se disminuyen posibilidades de "Arcos voltaicos" en diseños con alta tensión.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 27, 2014)

Hola a todos , en realidad dependendo de la frequenzia (conprimento de onda) es possible enplear curvas sin problemas , curvas anguladas (45 grados) puenden pero hay que sener correctamente diseñadas (proyectadas) , haora cantos rectos (90 grados) NO , porque hay una descontinuidad de la linea generando descasamientos de inpedancia (ondas estacionarias) lo que es indesejable y molesto para lo correcto funcionamento del circuito.
!Fuerte abrazoz!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## toniyass (Nov 27, 2014)

Primero agradecerte tu respuesta, pero me gustaría aclarar la pregunta, en la mayoría de PCB que e visto las pistas se emplazan como en el gráfico A, pero la teoría aconseja que sean mas redondeadas como en el gráfico B, ¿cuales son las ventajas de hacerlas como en el gráfico A, ? ¿ entonces el distribuir las pistas como en el gráfico A sirve para evitar y/o distribuir capacitáncias e inductancias parásitas minimizando su efecto?



Perdonar que no ponga el enlace de la imagen...pero soy demasiado nuevo para "pegar links".....  adjunto en formato PDF los gráficos A y B.

Gracias por el interés.


----------



## papirrin (Nov 27, 2014)

Para esos integrados esta bien en 45grados hacerlas curvas es inecesario. Osea esquema A es ok


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 27, 2014)

toniyass dijo:


> Primero agradecerte tu respuesta, pero me gustaría aclarar la pregunta, en la mayoría de PCB que e visto las pistas se emplazan como en el gráfico A, pero la teoría aconseja que sean mas redondeadas como en el gráfico B, ¿cuales son las ventajas de hacerlas como en el gráfico A, ? ¿ entonces el distribuir las pistas como en el gráfico A sirve para evitar y/o distribuir capacitáncias e inductancias parásitas minimizando su efecto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bueno en ese caso como NO se trata tanpoco de Radiofrequenzia  y si digital TTL , eso  es puramente estectico y no influenzia en nada en lo funcionamento , ambos ejenplos andan bien.
Haora quando hablamos de un circuito de RF funcionando en VHF y o frequenzias mas  arriba lo "Lay-Out" es mui inportant para lo exicto de un correcto funcionamento.
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## miguelus (Nov 28, 2014)

Buenos días.

En principio, trabajar con pista de circuito en ángulo o curvadas no tiene la más mínima importancia.

Pero...

Cuando trabajamos en frecuencias muy altas, varios Ghz, es muy importante mantener una impedancia constante, los ángulos a 90º no mantienen una impedancia constante ya que la anchura de pista varía, en estos casos se emplean curvas más o menos cerradas, esto garantiza que la impedancia de la línea se mantiene constante.

Sal U2


----------



## Ardogan (Nov 28, 2014)

He escuchado gente que dice que importa y gente que dice que no.

Este paper parece decir que no importa hasta frecuencias de cientos de MHz:
http://www.researchgate.net/profile...omain_analysis/links/0c96052236b87536c5000000
o
http://www.bigcarrotdigital.com/corners-USA.pdf

Más allá del efecto antena/reflexión/cambio impedancia; hay otra razón por la que no se recomiendan angulos agudos (<90º) y son las trampas de ácido al manufacturar los PCB. Pero nuevamente, depende del fabricante y su tecnología. Buscar: pcb acid trap

¿Qué es lo que hago?: no uso a 90º, a 45º sí y sin culpa. Uso KiCAD así que no puedo hacer pistas curvas. Supongo que no hay programas de PCB gratuitos que permitan hacerlo.
¿Cuando podría considerar usar 90º?: cuando el espacio en placa es tan pero tan pequeño que para hacer una esquina ni siquiera me puedo permitir usar 45º, lo que no me pasó nunca 
¿Cuando podría usar pistas curvas?: si es algo donde el PCB queda a la vista , y el diseño aparte de funcional tiene que ser estético o decorativo (y hay contraste entre máscara de soldadura sola y sobre cobre):
http://hackaday.com/2013/03/27/turning-pcbs-into-art/
http://boldport.blogspot.com.ar/2014/02/so-you-want-to-manufacture-your-printed.html


----------



## toniyass (Nov 30, 2014)

muchas gracias a todos por las respuestas, ya me va quedando mas claro.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Sep 20, 2015)

Hola.

Alguien sabe de algún programa que me permita crear pistas como estas: 







Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 20, 2015)

No creo que sea un programa.
Mas bien me imagino que es un Homosapiens con un *pistolete* y bastante paciencia 




No me imagino que exista un programa para hacer impresos así de feos


----------



## papirrin (Sep 20, 2015)

Si no fue con  pistolete, imagino que lo hicieron con el paint o simi.


----------



## miguelus (Sep 20, 2015)

Buenos días.

Hasta hace unos pocos años (o muchos  ) casi todos los diseñadores de Circuitos Impresos, dibujaban a mano los Circuitos, el diseño era muy parecido a lo que se comenta en el primer Post.

Había grandes profesionales en el arte de realizar los CI, esto lo hacían sobre Papal Cebolla semi transparente, hoy en día y con programas CAD, la estética de los CI ha cambiado  radicalmente.

Sal U2


----------



## Scooter (Sep 21, 2015)

Eso es la estética de final de los 70 o primeros 80. Ha llovido muuuuuuuuuucho desde entonces (y eso que hay sequía)

Ese circuito no es que sea sencillo, es que es mas que sencillo. Cuando la cosa se retuerce es inviable hacer algo con esa estética.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 21, 2015)

Como bien dicen, esos diseños corresponden a los primeros tiempos de las placas impresas, que si no me equivoco empezaron por los 60's un cuarto de siglo antes del PC, por lo tanto se hacian a mano, algunos con pistoletes, reglas flexibles y las reglas de circunferencias, que quienes han echo estudio técnicos seguramente conocen, ya que había una amplia variedad de reglas, circulos, óvalos, formas cuadradas, hexagonales etc, etc.
Todas estas reglas con el CAD empezaron a desaparecer.
Esa forma tenia que ver ocn eso y con que los angulos vivos no salian muy bien, por otro lado se minimimizaba el área atacada por el cloruro férrico, a su vez tenia que ver con que en las primeras placas, la adhesión del cobre a las mismas era muy diferente a las de hoy en día, soportaban una soldada y no más, esas amplias areas ayudaban a disipar el calor.
Por ese motivo, la técnica de reparación, no era desoldar, si no cortar a ras del componente los terminales y sobre estos soldar el nuevo componente, de esa forma se eliminaba o minimizaba la posibilidad de que el cobre se desprenda.
Otra técnica de montaje era con los terminales con un rulo, eso facilitaba luego la reparación o el medir.
Loa primeros soldadores dejaban mucho que desear comparados con los de hoy en día y se peno mucho en ese sentido, salvo la punta para transistores del Vesubio C-2 que era muy buena, el resto, habilidad y mucha paciencia, no habia malla desoldande ni succionadores, cada uno desarrollaba su propia forma de quitar el estaño.

Por otro lado esa forma del post 16 tiene un encanto retro, y es una lástima que ningún programa, lo haga, pero con paciencia, en cualquier programa de CAD o en corel es posible llevarlo a cabo, lo que si hay que determinar primero la posición de los componentes...
Cuando no habia programas de diseño de pcb, diseñaba la distribución de los componentes en hojas cuadriculadas, lo cual facilita mucho el trabajo e incluso milimetradas
Una vez que tenia la distribución, pegaba sobre el impreso y marcaba donde ivan las perforaciones con un pequeño punzon, ya sabiendo donde estaba cada punto, utilzaba los elementos de la epoca, como los letrasetpara electrónica, uniendo los puntos con tiira y luego poniendo los anillos donde van los componentes, antes de eso cuando no habia letraset, se dibujaba con un lápiz y luego con pintura se pintaba el area que no debia ser atacada, obvio era una obra de arte y paciencia, en un lugar del foro conte como a falta de pintura una vez utilice esmalte de uñas y la anecdota al respecto

Hoy con un programa de dibujo y algo de habilidad es posible hacer esos diseños retró....


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Sep 21, 2015)

Valla... si que ha tenido repercusión mi pregunta tonta, 5 respuestas, GRACIAS.

Lo preguntaba porque se ve como si estuviera hacha con un ordenador e imprimido, ( y no es la unica que se ve navegando un poco ) ademas de que en este vídeo se comenta que partiendo de la PCB propuesta en la revista Electronica Total nº 22 ha modificado la PCB.






Algún programa tipo Eagle o Fritzin debe de haber que permita dar forma a las pistas, pero por mas que investigo no encuentro nada, he pensado preguntarle al del vídeo pero el Portugués cuesta entenderlo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 21, 2015)

Mis primeras PCB´s *"Serias"* las realicé sobre papel calco en escala 2:1 o 3:1 con una cinta adhesiva negra de ancho calibrado acorde a la escala de la PCB.
Había infinidad de anchos de cinta como así también PAD´s de transferencia similares al letraset.





​Una vez realizado el diseño en papel y a mano, se colocaba el papel calco (o vegetal) sobre este, y se iban colocando los PAD´s 
Luego se unian los PAD´s con esta cinta.
Si la cinta se doblaba lateralmente en ángulos cerrados se rompía por lo que los diseños quedaban siempre con curvas amplias.
Si no te gustaban las curvas había que cortar y recomenzar el trazo superponiendo la cinta sobre el trazo anterior.

Una vez concluido el diseño se llevaba a un laboratorio fotográfico especializado que reducía la imagen y la dejaba en negativo para hacer la PCB por *Photo Resist* o si se pensaba hacer "Producción se hacía un Yablon para hacer las placas por *serigrafía*

Mi primer programa de diseño (CAD) fue el OrCAD 1.2, tardaba unos 10 minutos en cargar en la Commodore y 6 de cada 10 intentos daba error y había que resetear y volver a cargar. 



Debido a este procedimiento y otros similares abandoné la profesión electrónica y me dediqué a dentista de grandes felinos (tigres, leones, pumas) y cocodrilos pero sin anestesiarlos.


----------



## ElectroWero (Sep 21, 2015)

lolo2n3055 dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Alguien sabe de algún programa que me permita crear pistas como estas:
> 
> ...



Ampletos o Joaquín realiza esos impresos con el programa Corel Draw X7, al estilo Old Vintage PCB.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Sep 22, 2015)

A algo parecido a esto es a lo que me refería:






Utilizando el programa Corel Draw  ( Aporte de ElectroWero ) se puede diseñar PCB como las que preguntaba:

El cual se ve que esta claramente creado mediante algún programa.

Seguramente abra mas programas parecidos a este, si alguien conoce alguno????

Gracias ElectroWero


----------



## ElectroWero (Sep 22, 2015)

lolo2n3055 dijo:


> A algo parecido a esto es a lo que me refería:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yo9KWMzlN-I
> 
> ...




Incluso con Sprint Layout se puede redibujar el pcb fácilmente y realizar curvas, en un aporte de Joaquín menciona que usa Corel Draw para sus diseños y PCB.

http://construyasuvideorockola.com/sonido_e_amp1.php


----------



## papirrin (Sep 22, 2015)

Hay cientos de programas para hacer ese diseño grafico, desde el Paint hasta el mejor de los mejores, incluso con mucha paciencia las puedes hacer tan feas con el proteus o el eagle XD.


----------



## Nuyel (Sep 22, 2015)

Mis únicos PCB con pistas curvas son los que hago sobre la placa virgen con un marcador indeleble  es más simple que hacer líneas rectas en ángulo. primero marco los agujeros y después los voy uniendo con el marcador.

El motivo de que (al menos yo) no use pistas a 90º es mantener la minima longitud de pista posible. Sea un par de milímetros o menos que eso, la distancia más corta entre dos puntos es una línea recta, en este caso, la diagonal que atraviesa la esquina.

Independientemente de si existen efectos o no si es esquina o diagonal, lo que si sé con certeza, es que mayor longitud de pista crea inductancia mayor y una mayor exposición a interferencias externas, así que me limito a reducirla al mínimo posible, aún si es menos de un milímetro.


----------



## papirrin (Sep 22, 2015)

A Lolo2n3055

me mata la curiosidad...

¿porque si hay muchos programas (electronicos) para hacerlas bonitas y funcionales las quieres hacer asi?

P.D. perdon si ya lo aclaraste antes no vi la razon.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 22, 2015)

Hay otro problema con hacerlas asi, y es no podes llevarla a estandares industriales como el Gerber que utiliza para las pistas y el taladrado...


----------



## ElectroWero (Sep 23, 2015)

En amplificadores al muy estilo Old Vitange quedan de lujo, en electrónica digital y circuitos que requieran ciertas frecuencias y doble capa son un desastre. 

Eso si depende la habilidad y conocimiento de quien los diseña, hay personas que no saben manejar programas para realizar pcb exactos, optan por realizarlo con pistas que se les facilite el trabajo.


----------



## Alex2040bR (Abr 2, 2016)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hay otro problema con hacerlas asi, y es no podes llevarla a *estandares industriales como el Gerber*
> que utiliza para las pistas y el taladrado...



O sea que en resumen "por más que me guste lo retro, no conviene" deberé seguir con pistas cuadraditas 
y rectangulares. Exceptuando los ángulos y uniones, que deben buscar a obtuso según he leído... 


Las señaladas *No!*  las otras sí ​




*Tampoco*  ¡Jubiladas!



Muy útil el artículo  

Calificación: ★★★★★


----------



## electronicajuli (Abr 3, 2016)

el usar ángulos a 45° se debe a que al atacar la pcb el ácido tiene mas posibilidad de comer los ángulos de 90° que los de 45°, bueno también depende el ácido que uses.por ej:si usas ácido clorhídrico la placa te la devora en cuestión de segundo, pero si usas cloruro férrico la placa te sale de maravilla...

UN SALUDO ELECTRONICAJULI


----------



## sergiot (Abr 4, 2016)

Nunca escuché que se usara el cloridrico para hacer los pcb, siempre se ha usado el férrico, es mas, yo creo que el cloridrico se mete abajo del cobre y sigue comiendo después de varios días, no es aconsejable.


----------



## Alex2040bR (Abr 4, 2016)

sergiot dijo:


> Nunca escuché que se usara el cloridrico para hacer los pcb, siempre se ha usado el férrico, es mas, yo creo que el cloridrico se mete abajo del cobre y sigue comiendo después de varios días, no es aconsejable.



Al contrario amigo, es mucho mejor en todo sentido 
Yo antes lo hacía con percloruro, había que esperar mucho tiempo 
y si te pasabas por unos minutos  desastre y medio...

Con el preparado de "ácido clorhídrico + agua oxigenada común" lo haces
en cuestión de segundos, por lo que es imposible que salga mal ya que estás controlando.

Luego de esto, enjuagas la plaqueta con agua sola, después detergente y vuelves a enjuagar
de ese modo no se come nada al terminar el atacado. Por último puedes aplicar flux o pintura
para la máscara anti-soldante.

Aquí te dejo el proceso de atacado en video, más explicación ----> [*Tutorial*]

Un abrazo, saludos.


----------



## electronicajuli (Abr 9, 2016)

buenos días alex le falto un pequeño detalle..
es muy muy muy difícil conseguir ácido clorhídrico tenes que tener una autorización legal o tener una matricula especial de laboratorio sino no te lo venden o por lo menos donde yo vivo.

UN SALUDO ELECTRONICAJULI


----------



## Alex2040bR (Abr 9, 2016)

electronicajuli dijo:


> buenos días alex le falto un pequeño detalle..
> es muy muy muy difícil conseguir ácido clorhídrico tenes que tener una autorización legal o tener una matricula especial de laboratorio sino no te lo venden o por lo menos donde yo vivo.
> 
> UN SALUDO ELECTRONICAJULI



Buenas noches. 

Yo no tengo problemas, se lo pido a unos conocidos que tienen una planta
de fabricación de artículos de limpieza (lavandina, detergente, suavizante...)
Es más, por ahí si les pido un frasquito de 100cc me lo regalan 

Saludos


----------



## papirrin (Abr 9, 2016)

En mexico lo venden practicamente en cualquier ferreteria(donde venden articulos principalmente de uso domestico llames escobas, cosas de jardineria, etc.)


----------



## electronicajuli (Abr 12, 2016)

buenos dias donde yo vivo es muy complicado conseguirlo es mas creo que lo fabrican en el exterior y yo pago un buen dinero por eso..

UN SALUDO ELECTRONICAJULI


----------



## palurdo (Abr 12, 2016)

Pues en España se consigue en: ferreterías, droguerías, supermercados, tiendas de alimentación, bazares chinos de todo a 1€, tiendas de animales y plantas (como producto para piscinas), mercadillo ambulante, hasta en kioscos.

Pero nadie lo llama ácido clorhídrico, todo el mundo lo llama Salfumant.

Por cierto, con salfumant y agua oxigenada de la de curar heridas me salen unas placas perfectas. Con percloruro férrico me salen muy irregulares.

¿Quieres percloruro férrico y no tienes donde comprarlo? Salfumant, y agua oxigenada, metes latas de hierro hasta que el ácido se neutralice, queda un líquido marrón oscuro, lo dejas secar y ahí tienes el percloruro.






Además los restos del cloruro de cobre que quedan al atacar una PCB se pueden reavivar para atacar más PCBs.


----------



## electronicajuli (Abr 12, 2016)

buenos días palurdo no me puedes mandar un poco de ácido?

UN SALUDO ELECTRONICAJULI


----------



## Daniel Meza (Abr 12, 2016)

En newark creo haber visto placas para armar prototipos con esa especie de acabado redondeado. 

Y también no son diseños exclusivos de sistemas analógicos, una que otra placa con cis lógicos también tiene las postas así


----------

